# Fuel Shut of Cable for IH 3400A



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Man did I make a mistake.  After all the work I've done on this thing, and even after I had the starter checked by a shop when I Had it removed from the engine....I began having starting issues, I thought it was the battery. The staring issues got worse and worse finally I decided to check the solenoid and such. As I touched the postive connection on the solenoid I thought, "I need to go disconnect the battery. As I moved the wrench it contacted the fuel shut of cable for the D-179 Diesel engine. Man did that thing get red hot quick and it melted the cable in about 2 to 2 seconds. Now my cable is broken and I need a new one. Of course I can't find one.

Does anyone have a reasouce to get a fuel shut off cable? I called the IH dealer and they said it has been discontinued. I think I can fix it but I'd rather replace it. Any help would be appreciated.

Happy Holidays !! Merry Christmas !!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I reckon the cable should be the same as the 2400 industrial tractor!!

It is part no 529 000R1 and is available on "Messicks" parts on line site for U/S dollars 26.15.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How long is it? My Ford NH 1715 cable went bad and I used a choke cable off parted out garden tractor. Works fine and actually a little more heavy duty.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. This is the number I found in my parts book. Part Number 536 525 R1 (cable shut-off for 179 diesel engine tractor). I contacted the dealer and he said they don't make it anymore but... I have run across the same part by a different number previously so I apprecite the input. Resources are slim for these machines for sure.


----------

